# HUGE improvement for IBS-D



## Mishelle (Dec 13, 2008)

3 years ago I was diagnosed with IBS-D. It was never intolerable until about 6 months ago. Everything seemed to go downhill from there to the point where anything I ate seemed to send me to the bathroom. I was frustrated, depressed, eating barely anything, and losing weight at a drastic rate. I was confined to my couch and took a visit to the hospital to get some more tests done although I had already been assured I had IBS. I was at the point where I thought I couldn't eat a thing without problems.I started Elaine Gottschal's Diet from the book "Breaking the Vicious Cycle". After following that for a few months my symptoms decreased to the point where I could handle working again but I was still having problems. I started to see a nutritionist and she helped me to start introducing new foods etc.I was still having problems until I started to follow her advice of taking a good pro-biotc. I had taken Jamieson brand before with no success but she informed me that I was taking far to small of a dose. I started to take Natural Factors Probiotics(10 million active bacteria, in comaprison to 2 billion). I have been taking 1 of these each morning and before bed. I have also been taking digestive enzymes regularly(plant derived) with each meal. I CANNOT express to you how much this has improved my symptoms... It is amazing, I can actually eat again







. I am still introducing foods slowly but I can eat like a normal person now. Probiotics help restore a normal balance of bacteria to your stomach which aids in digestion. With the normal lifestyle of people we do not eat enough unprocessed fresh vegetables to create enough of our own digestive enzymes, therefore we are not digesting our food properly.The other trick is keeping stress/anxiety under control. I never really thought that I had that much of either, but the smallest amounts can cause huge problems.I would recomend to everyone to at least try taking large doses of probiotics. I have been told that taking on an empty stomach is the best thing. I'm unsure if there is a maximum you can take but I beleive that 2 or 3 a day can't hurt. I would much rather be takin these 2 natural products than any medication my doctor could give me, even though he was not much help.Hope someone can benefit from this.


----------

